# Game 6: Heat @ Pistons



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game Six
Saturday, June 4th--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(3-2 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Miami is 70-25 and Detroit is 64-34.

Yeah, I know that didn't matter.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade isnt playing and Sual is starting!

This sucks...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The fluke Pistons caught another break tonight. Wade's not playing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Wade isnt playing and Sual is starting!
> 
> This sucks...


Sure does. Wade is in street clothes. He won't even come off the bench. What a break for them.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

mippo said:


> The fluke Pistons caught another break tonight. Wade's not playing.


Man stop with that fluke Pistons crap. Both teams are great teams, and we are the team that won the championship last year. 

It's sad to see that Wade isn't playing. I concede that if you guys beat us without Wade then you will be the better team than us. It's unfortunate that if we win then there will be questions because of injury problems. Rip has an injury problem as well, he won't have his usual lift on his jumpshot so i'm looking for him to take shots closer to the basket. Still you guys have worse injury problems so i cant complain.

Man it sucks i cant watch this game in Aus. GL.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ras with the jumper. I want at least 15 out of u Ras.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon with the jam on the break!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq makes 1 of 2 fts

Rip with the Jumper

Shaq with the hook.

15-15


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

So Rip is allowed to run people over now?:curse: 

Thats 2 fouls on Shaq...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol how was that not an offensive foul on freakin RIP. But they call it on Shaq on the next possession. Bull****. :curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pistons players complain after EVERY call that goes against them. Every single one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where are all the HEAT fans tonight!?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo with the block on Ben!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Our defense and Pistons bad shooting is keeping us in the game, we aren't really getting anything going on the offensive end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Butler to Haslem for the lay in


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo we gotta make the easy ones come on now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rasual! witht he Wadaway


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

TAKE DOOLING OUT HE's GARBAGE! GRRRR! PASS THE F'ING BALL U HOG.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Close game, Dooling to the rescue!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man we look bad on offense.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo with another big block!!!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Who cares about the block if he just knocks it out of bounds and gives them the ball again. He needs to keep his blocks in play so they turn into fast-breaks for us. Instead he knocks it out, they just inbound and score so the block didn't do anything.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Rip just pushed E.J. to the ground again!

No foul?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, now we suck on defense too.

Backcourt on Dooling. Here comes the Heat collapse. :nonono:

wow a shandon sighting. Turnover.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

mippo said:


> Who cares about the block if he just knocks it out of bounds and gives them the ball again. He needs to keep his blocks in play so they turn into fast-breaks for us. Instead he knocks it out, they just inbound and score so the block didn't do anything.


Stopping Big Ben from dunking is always a good thing!

It keeps the crowd from going nuts!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damon for 3, Shaq with the Dunk. I don't know that we have a chance without Dwyane.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat on a 7-0 run. Offensive foul on Ben Wallace. Pistons whole team is crying, including Larry Brown.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-a-s-u-a-l!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Another meltdown..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

its these stupid turnovers that are screwing us up


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Horrible shot. Just horrible. Hold it for the last possession. What the hell are you thinking.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm a little late...

Just would like to know...Is Wade activated?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

No, he's out for the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats Pistons. You can beat an injury plagued Heat team, and you still whine and ***** and moan after every call. The Pistons are pathetic.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Here's a mini-run for us. Give us some fiyah Stevie!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It doesn't matter than we're at home for game 7. If Wade can't be effective, including our injuries and all our chances are slim. It looks like injuries are gonna stop us from winning a title.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah you flop it up Ginob..Rip


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heated said:


> Congrats Pistons. You can beat an injury plagued Heat team, and you still whine and ***** and moan after every call. The Pistons are pathetic.



:boohoo: 

If Wade wasn't picking up the slack for everyone else throughout the playoffs, it might not be looking so bad right now. If the Heat had 3 turn overs like detroit, instead of 13... And actually hit some of the open jumpers... Maybe the lead wouldn't be so far out. Unless Wade being out is the reason Shaq has turned it over 5 times, Damon 3 times, Eddie 2 times, etc. If you guys needed Wade to carry the entire team the entire time in every aspect, then even getting past detroit... That probably wouldn't cut mustard with the Spurs.

But, I dont think the game is over yet. They have not been turning it over as much and you never know what will happen. Detroit looked like crap most of the playoffs, sometimes they look good.. Some nights they look bad. I dont trust them to win even with a 15 point lead going into the fourth.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rasheed you little ***** *****. I can't stand that dick.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

My anger with Dooling is turning to hatred.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Heated said:


> It looks like injuries are gonna stop us from winning a title.


Well, yeah. That and the Spurs.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Heated said:


> Congrats Pistons. You can beat an injury plagued Heat team, and you still whine and ***** and moan after every call. The Pistons are pathetic.


shut up. please. do all of your posts have to be about hating the pistons rather than the game? You guys are down 30, deal with it. Credit the other team for once, our defence has been great and i'm sure if we take this it is going to be an extremely close game 7.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think either the Heat with healthy Wade or the Pistons would (will) beat the Spurs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Well, yeah. That and the Spurs.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Rasheed you little ***** *****. I can't stand that dick.



I am looking foward to game 7. Should be a lot of fun to watch. As a Piston fan I hope Wade can play.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

P33r~ said:


> shut up. please. do all of your posts have to be about hating the pistons rather than the game? You guys are down 30, deal with it. Credit the other team for once, our defence has been great and i'm sure if we take this it is going to be an extremely close game 7.


It's a miracle. I actualy agree with you. :biggrin:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

gian said:


> It's a miracle. I actualy agree with you. :biggrin:


Haha thanks. I guess.
Good luck to Wade next game. I hope to see him play, if limited minutes, not just for your sake but ours. I dont want this going down as another "fluke championship"


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Why??????? Talk about terrible luck on the Heat's part with D-Wade out. Wade or no Wade, Monday we're going to have to come with it, and come with it hard. Shaq might have to drop 40, doesn't matter if he's injured, he's gotta step it up. Damon and Eddie must hit shots. We've come too far to let a freak injury to Wade stop us from the Eastern Conference championship...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

P33r~ said:


> Haha thanks. I guess.
> Good luck to Wade next game. I hope to see him play, if limited minutes, not just for your sake but ours. I dont want this going down as another "fluke championship"


Oh don't fret, you won't have to worry about that, you won't have any more "championship" to worry about.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Oh don't fret, you won't have to worry about that, you won't have any more "championship" to worry about.



Yup, cause no matter what none of these two teams are beating the Spurs. :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

PartisanRanger said:


> Oh don't fret, you won't have to worry about that, you won't have any more "championship" to worry about.



You missed his refernce there. He was talking about the fluke championship thread on the Detroit board about last season.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> shut up. please. do all of your posts have to be about hating the pistons rather than the game? You guys are down 30, deal with it. Credit the other team for once, our defence has been great and i'm sure if we take this it is going to be an extremely close game 7.


Im going to stick up for him. How much class does a team have when they get two Technicals for arguing calls when they are up 25? Rip holds people all night, and has not one personal foul but when his flop doesnt go his way...he throws a tantrum. This is in no way complaining about officiating but rather the response of the detroit players...The officiating has been equally poor this series but the responses by the teams have been different. Eddie jones got cut up tonight by an elbow and nobody is crying about it. I came into this series expecting alot of the pistons...all of the "Play it the right way nonsense" But all i have seen are a bunch of whining crybabies. With the exception of Ben and tayshaun, the starters have shown no class. And there is a coach who took another job in the middle of a playoff run. Im not atacking pistons fans...its just sooo annoying to watch whining all game long.

You guys played great defense tonight, absolutely. But dont deny the fact that you played great defense on a bunch of guys who werent even playing in the regular season.


----------



## detpistonsrock (Jun 1, 2005)

The replay of that play with Eddie Jones, I think, and Rip showed that that was not a flop by Rip. Regardless he shouldn't have lost his temper but don't sit there and expect everyone on this board to think the same way as you, that he flopped. Secondly, the reponses to the officiating really hasn't been all that different. Game one, Heat wanted more fouls, game two, it went the other way. After every game, it was what ever team had lost fans that were here saying that the refs screwed them. As a Pistons fan, i have noticed that we complain about almost every call. We probably shouldn't do that but Miami has also complained. Dwyane Wade for instance, as exceptional as he is at Basketball, is one person that I have seen complain to the refs a lot for either calls against him or calls that should have been made. And just a note, LB has not offically taken another job yet and in fact, he said on TNT that he has not made any plans to go to Cleveland. He said that he wanted to coach at Detroit UNLESS his health, which has been a problem stops him.

Anyways, Game Seven is going to kick butt and what ever team wins it deserves to go to the Finals. This has been one hell of an amazing series that I have thourouly enjoyed, thru the ups and the downs.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

detpistonsrock said:


> The replay of that play with Eddie Jones, I think, and Rip showed that that was not a flop by Rip. Regardless he shouldn't have lost his temper but don't sit there and expect everyone on this board to think the same way as you, that he flopped. Secondly, the reponses to the officiating really hasn't been all that different. Game one, Heat wanted more fouls, game two, it went the other way. After every game, it was what ever team had lost fans that were here saying that the refs screwed them. As a Pistons fan, i have noticed that we complain about almost every call. We probably shouldn't do that but Miami has also complained. Dwyane Wade for instance, as exceptional as he is at Basketball, is one person that I have seen complain to the refs a lot for either calls against him or calls that should have been made. And just a note, LB has not offically taken another job yet and in fact, he said on TNT that he has not made any plans to go to Cleveland. He said that he wanted to coach at Detroit UNLESS his health, which has been a problem stops him.
> 
> Anyways, Game Seven is going to kick butt and what ever team wins it deserves to go to the Finals. This has been one hell of an amazing series that I have thourouly enjoyed, thru the ups and the downs.


If it wasnt a flop, it was embellished. Our players do complain, but not anymore than average...you guys have been pretty bad about complaining, and thats why a lot of your fans (see the board at mlive) are crying about the officiating. Wade complains during the game, but it never is a distraction and he hasnt come close to getting a technical AND has never mentioned anything about officiating in the media. I dont think its my biased view of the game (that all fans of a team have) to see the difference in the complaining by the teams during and after games. Come on you gotta give me that... :biggrin: 

As for LB, I think you have the optimistic view on his situation. I would wait for him to prove that he is staying before I change my opinion on him. 

Basically what I was trying to say with my post is that I heard so much about how the pistons play the right way and are this poised, championship squad...but I have been dissapointed in their antics all series. I knew rasheed was a joke...but chauncey and rip dissapointed me. There seems to be a perception, maybe i have read too many of the morons on the mlive board that the officiating is totally in favor of the heat...I think the Pistons' reactions have cause that. Refs have been equally bad both ways. I think our guys have handled it alot better.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

kamego said:


> You missed his refernce there. He was talking about the fluke championship thread on the Detroit board about last season.


Yeah that's right. Whatever team gets into the finals isn't going to have an easy time against the spurs. I'm biased so obviously i think the pistons have the better chance with the spurs, since they create hard matchups for the spurs; whereas it is normally the other way round with other teams and the spurs. Anyhow i wasn't talking about this years championship, we will begin talking about that when we get there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

gian said:


> It's a miracle. I actualy agree with you. :biggrin:


You agree with crediting the Pistons for beating the Miami Heat which have 4 out of 5 starters injured and the star and focal point of our offense out for the game?

That's a shame. :nonono:


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Heated said:


> You agree with crediting the Pistons for beating the Miami Heat which have 4 out of 5 starters injured and the star and focal point of our offense out for the game?
> 
> That's a shame. :nonono:


I'm with gian on this too. Detroit was the better team in game 6. Sure we're injured and not the team we can be, but we can only battle with what we have. I upset as the next guy about the way the game played out, but we dug ourselves into a big hole and couldn't get out. 
I'm not a fan of the Pistons at all, lost all respect for them after the November incident with the Pacers, but we have to give them this win. 30 points, they won. It's up to us to take out game 7 at home with whatever team we have.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> If it wasnt a flop, it was embellished. Our players do complain, but not anymore than average...you guys have been pretty bad about complaining, and thats why a lot of your fans (see the board at mlive) are crying about the officiating. Wade complains during the game, but it never is a distraction and he hasnt come close to getting a technical AND has never mentioned anything about officiating in the media. I dont think its my biased view of the game (that all fans of a team have) to see the difference in the complaining by the teams during and after games. Come on you gotta give me that... :biggrin:
> 
> As for LB, I think you have the optimistic view on his situation. I would wait for him to prove that he is staying before I change my opinion on him.
> 
> Basically what I was trying to say with my post is that I heard so much about how the pistons play the right way and are this poised, championship squad...but I have been dissapointed in their antics all series. I knew rasheed was a joke...but chauncey and rip dissapointed me. There seems to be a perception, maybe i have read too many of the morons on the mlive board that the officiating is totally in favor of the heat...I think the Pistons' reactions have cause that. Refs have been equally bad both ways. I think our guys have handled it alot better.



you have to take the mlive board with a grain of salt, because it is just for detroit fans, so there are a lot of homers there. and yes the pistons are complaining more than the heat, but i dont see that much of a discrepancy than how much the heat are.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well....

I left with a little over 10 minutes left in the 4th. It was probably the worst game of basketball I've ever watched, and easily our worst game of this season. It was sickening to sit there and watch us stink up the Palace. Wade or not, we played like absolute hell. SVG pretty much conceded defeat with some of the stuff he pulled out there, I just don't understand what can be going through his mind in some (most) situations. 

So now we gotta get it done 1 more time. It's win or go home for the summer. Wade needs to be out there. Shaq needs to be running at full torque. And we need our role players to contribute. Hopefully both teams can get a fair crack with the refs, and we'll have a legendary game 7........with the Heat winning.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

thrillhouse said:


> you have to take the mlive board with a grain of salt, because it is just for detroit fans, so there are a lot of homers there. and yes the pistons are complaining more than the heat, but i dont see that much of a discrepancy than how much the heat are.



Yeah, it could be that when the pistons do it I notice it more..it may also because sheed is a professional whiner...BUt I see the pistons getting technicals, i see them complaining more through the press, and i see the detorit press metioning it more than the miami press. Wade will lobby for calls on the court and often get frustrated but he never will mention it in the media...In a perfect world these guys would all just shut it and play.....


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well....
> 
> I left with a little over 10 minutes left in the 4th. It was probably the worst game of basketball I've ever watched, and easily our worst game of this season. It was sickening to sit there and watch us stink up the Palace. Wade or not, we played like absolute hell. SVG pretty much conceded defeat with some of the stuff he pulled out there, I just don't understand what can be going through his mind in some (most) situations.
> 
> So now we gotta get it done 1 more time. It's win or go home for the summer. Wade needs to be out there. Shaq needs to be running at full torque. And we need our role players to contribute. Hopefully both teams can get a fair crack with the refs, and we'll have a legendary game 7........with the Heat winning.


 True, game 7 should be a war and if the refs call a consistent game and let the players decide the outcome? win or lose? it should be easily the best game of the postseason. This is a game I see Shaq and Wade playing regardless of injury. I wouldnt expect either of them to struggle, this game means too much for them to worry about an injury. This is Miamis first back to the wall game of the year and it will be interesting to see their response.


----------

